# [SOLVED] The Last Remnant



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi folks

I am having issues with the mouse pointer in the game 'The Last Remnant'  For some reason, my mouse cursor doesn't appear on the screen. If I have to choose the main screen options I have to use the arrow keys or use my mouse's scroll wheel and select the option and then hit the enter key. I hope someone here will have a clue about whats happening. I have a core2duo 2.2, 2 GB RAM, 8600 GT with an AOC 716 Sw widescreen monitor. Please do help.
Oh yes I have tried the simple stuff like changing screen res, fiddling with game options, setting graphics to low etc *sniffle*


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: The Last Remnant*

Sorry for taking up your time, guys, I just had to fiddle around with the game options to set it to work on keyboard but the game still uses the mouse for moving the camera and such. For me, the whole control system is a mess so I am removing the durn thing. :4-dontkno


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: The Last Remnant*

You could enable vSync, but seeing as you don't want to play the game anymore, please go under ' Thread Tools ' and mark the thread as solved


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Done that, sir.
*trying to find what a v-sync is. The more I try to learn the less I know than before*


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Virtual Synchronisation is what it is, basically means that it forces the game to work with your monitor and work at the same speed as the monitor's refresh rate.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh great, thank you sir, for the reply. *grins happily*


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

No problem, oh and I saw a review of this game in the latest PC Gamer magazine, and I agree, the control scheme and the HUD is horrible...... But I still think I'd want to get it because I love long cutscenes and JRPG's....


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I always end up fumbling about for the correct keys, I am not a quick fingered kind of gamer hehe.


----------

